
In Ben Garrison, Alt-Right Found Favorite Cartoonist–and Almost Ruined His Life - Sujan
https://www.wired.com/story/ben-garrison-alt-right-cartoonist/
======
bediger4000
_Through Patreon, he 's even become a modest financial success, though he's
quick to point out that the platform doesn't reward his worldview as much as
others'. "Pro-tranny cartoons get 15 to 20 grand a month, but conservatives,
we don’t get that kind of break."_

Since every Patreon supporter supports who they want, isn't that something of
a free market? There's very little coercion - I've seen Youtubers and so forth
saying I could support them on Patreon, but nothing more.

I think Garrison is indulging in some of the comspiracy mongering he uses to
inspire his cartoons, or, at the very least, he should be noting how the
Patreon market rewards him, rewards others, and emulate the winners without
complaining.

